# trying to find age of BF goodrich Bicycle



## chetti (Oct 17, 2007)

found an old BF goodrich in a neighbors barn.  the serial number on it is K84614 and on the inside of the crank it says H-502.  And believe it or not, it still rides quite well.  A buddy of mine says he thinks its a turn of the century racing bike, I have trouble believing its that old. but I cant seem to find any info online about it

any information would be helpful thank you


----------



## J.E (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is the Serial # located on the frame.Should be a 40's or 50's Schwinn built bike.Can you post a picture for us.


----------



## chetti (Oct 18, 2007)

on the bottom bracket below the crank. pictures as soon as i get em developed and scanned


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, your bike was made in 1953 by Schwinn. 
Scott


----------



## Gordon (Oct 20, 2007)

*?????*

Wouldn't a 1953 serial number be on the left dropout? If it is under the crank then I believe it is pre 1952.


----------



## J.E (Oct 20, 2007)

thats what I was thinking also.


----------

